# New camera



## PohlmanPlumbing (Sep 15, 2010)

We just purcahsed our first Spartan product. It is the ProVision 2.0. We also got the locator along with it. Just wondering if there is anything good or bad I should know about this product. Thanks


----------



## Flyin Brian (Aug 22, 2009)

PohlmanPlumbing said:


> We just purcahsed our first Spartan product. It is the ProVision 2.0. We also got the locator along with it. Just wondering if there is anything good or bad I should know about this product. Thanks


 
just out of curiosity,how much did that bad mamma jamma set ya back?


----------



## breid1903 (Feb 8, 2009)

*pp*

not to be a smartass but aren't you a little late to ask? breid........:rockon:


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

breid1903 said:


> not to be a smartass but aren't you a little late to ask? breid........:rockon:


thats what I was thinking, good question to ask before buying.


----------



## sheeptown44 (Oct 31, 2010)

I got to see one used about two weeks ago . purty cool . you must be walkin in high cotton.


----------



## PohlmanPlumbing (Sep 15, 2010)

breid1903 said:


> not to be a smartass but aren't you a little late to ask? breid........:rockon:


 No I dont think I am late. I made an educated decesion based on the info I already had recieved from fellow plumbers in my area. Furthermore Rigid is top dog in my area (Baltimore) and there customer service is horrible. It seems to me that Spartan has better customer relations and bottom line, the price was right. I was just asking for any opinons on the equipment.


----------



## luv2plumb (Apr 30, 2010)

PohlmanPlumbing said:


> We just purcahsed our first Spartan product. It is the ProVision 2.0. We also got the locator along with it. Just wondering if there is anything good or bad I should know about this product. Thanks


Mine has been having issues with recording video. It has been in the shop twice in the last 2-1/2 years and about to go back. Other than that it works great.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

I am proud to say my camera has been in the shop all of three times in the 17+ years I owned it. Oh btw its not a Spartan, its a SeeSnake.


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

SewerRatz said:


> I am proud to say my camera has been in the shop all of three times in the 17+ years I owned it. Oh btw its not a Spartan, its a SeeSnake.


Between all of the SeeSnakes I have owned over the last 15+ years I've only had them in the shop twice. Once for an inter-connector cable on a reel and once to a TV repair shop for a loose wire on a CTR screen.

Mark


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

ToUtahNow said:


> Between all of the SeeSnakes I have owned over the last 15+ years I've only had them in the shop twice. Once for an inter-connector cable on a reel and once to a TV repair shop for a loose wire on a CTR screen.
> 
> Mark


My first time was operator error. Was going through a p-trap and went up a sink line. I did not realize this and was trying to push it through which I did make it on the last push but I also buckled the push rod on itself having to much slack.The unit was less than a month old. Back then they did not do reterms. The other two where wear and tear on the push rod from all the 4" cast iron lines I have done, so had to have the unit retermed a couple times. So having a 17 year old push rod retermed twice in its lifetime is pretty good. And I saved the old push rod (blue) so when this one is to short to be any use I will have that one retermed.


----------



## CSINEV (Aug 6, 2010)

I just got my new camra tuesday, its f-'in COOL!:thumbup:
I took it to an abandin house down the street and checked it out in the 4" main pushed in great both ways. ran it down the kitchen sink cleanout in back 2" then through the main. worked great. I was able to record to my flash drive really easy just plug and play. full color with night vision and auto right side up or left to right. Couldn't get into house so I couldn't use line locator through slab, bummer but that is ok.

Also used it to find a leak in the ceiling of a customer last night put a small 3" hole in drywall ceiling and got a shot of a pex joint leaking too cool:thumbsup:

We see how she does over the long run but right now I'm cool with it.:thumbup:


----------



## 3Peasdrain (Feb 5, 2010)

*new camera*

That probably ran you about 6gs Well spent money.In acouple of months i will also have one.Looked at eels camera not expensive but didnt like the monitor seperate.Keep us informed of any gliches


----------



## PlumbingTheCape (Mar 1, 2010)

We recently bought a Rothenberger "Roscope" works pretty well at a good price too. 25 meter cable works a treat too!!!


----------



## PlumbingTheCape (Mar 1, 2010)

forgot to mention the self levelling head...


----------



## 3Peasdrain (Feb 5, 2010)

*new camera*

Still waiting to hear how that Spartan camera is working.Just received flyer in the mail from Spartan that the camera is 1000.00 off the list price.Its about time they kill us with their everyday prices on everthing else :thumbsup: get off your knees and let rigid have some time ti recoup and get hard again:thumbup:


----------

